
Preserving Precious Laptop Stickers - Errorcod3
https://hackaday.com/2019/07/12/preserving-precious-laptop-stickers/
======
Errorcod3
Best practice that I've seen is to just get a cover for your laptop and apply
the stickers to that. This provides protection for your laptop and you can
hang the cover on your wall if you desire afterwards.

